# 13 footer 5.6 mph



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds good to me.
You can cover a lot of fishable water at that speed.

calculator says with a light load top speed of 9 mph

ENGINE: 3.5hp, 2-Stroke, 1-Cylinder 
DISPLACEMENT: 74.6cc (4.6 cu.in.) 
BORE AND STROKE: 47 x 43 mm (1.857 X 1.69 in.) 
RPM RANGE: 4,200-5,300 RPM 
OIL TYPE: TCW-3 2-Stroke Motor Oil 
FUEL TYPE: Pre-Mix (50:1) Unleaded Gasoline (87Octane) 
CONTROLS: Tiller Handle (Hand Driven) 
STARTING SYSTEM: Manual Start 
GEAR RATIO: 3.5A - 1.85:1
3.5B - 2.15:1 
GEAR SHIFT: 3.5A - Forward Only Gear
3.5B - Forward-Neutral Gears 
TRANSOM HEIGHT: 15" (Short Shaft) or 20" (Long Shaft) 
WEIGHT: 3.5A - 27.6 lbs. (12.5 kgs)
3.5B - 28.7 lbs. (13 kgs) 
PROPELLER:
3-BLADE RESIN 3.5A: 7.4" Dia. X 5.7" Pitch 3.5B: 7.4" Dia. X 7" Pitch


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talkin about!!! Cool action video clip NoeEttica. Little motor rocks. I'm headed to Virginia Beach this weekend to get into some speckled trout action. I hope to get some clips of the Copperhead in action with the new CMC TNT.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Is your trolling motor dragging in the water? That could scrub 1-1.5 mph off your top speed.


----------



## anthony (Oct 7, 2008)

i would put the trolling motor right next to that 3.5 and full truttle both and you might get up on a plan...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

If I want to get on plane ... I can throw the 15 Hp merc on it with Ron's Trick Props ! Last time I tested That motor Had to back waay out of it ... Can't wait for a test on smooth Water !!!

***** FIREWORKS !!! THIS IS MY 400Th POST !!!  ******


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I want one of Ron's trick props. I still don't have a tach yet. I am waiting on SenDec. www.sendec.com

I just check my card statement and Sendec has charged my account $126 for a digital tach/hour meter, liquid fuel gauge, and battery voltmeter gauge. They all weigh only an ounce each. Now I can get my true rpms which I'll need for for that tricky prop. 

Monday I am heading out to VB, to finally test my CMC TNT, and get in on some trout action.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a 4hp 4-stroke on mine i get one plane and lift up with my 3" lift jackplate and run WOT at 9-10mph with 500lbs in it (boat motor gear people) 

I can see 11-12 without all the gear


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Mine does about 13 with gear and my 6 merc 2 smoke.


----------



## johnson80 (Sep 20, 2008)

my 13 with a 3 horse yami runs 10.2 with just me 
with me and my dad and some gear we average at about 6.0 
is there any special prop or any thing i could do to the engine to increase my horsepower and speed??


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Trade for a bigger engine?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

10mph is hauling for a little egg beater like this! 










You could try some other props, but you'd likely be better off buying a bigger motor.

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/accessories/acscitemdetail/5/224/1235/8558/all/1/3957/0/detail.aspx


----------



## johnson80 (Sep 20, 2008)

yea im 16 yrs old if that tells you anything about my 3hp push me to 10mph but im hopeing to get a 9.9 or 10 horse down the road


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm not knocking it, don't get me wrong.

I had a beat up old 10' jon boat with a 4hp Mariner when I was your age, and come to think of it, it would haul the mail! 

I called mine the egg beater because I flushed it in a bucket and it resembled an egg beater when you put it in gear.


----------



## johnson80 (Sep 20, 2008)

nah your fine man. come to think of it your right thats what it does look like ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is the you tube version ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZEMmC3wKjA


----------



## cjohnson (Aug 17, 2008)

> my 13  with a 3 horse yami runs 10.2 with just me
> with me and my dad and some gear we average at about 6.0
> is there any special prop or any thing i could do to the engine to increase my horsepower and speed??


My 220lbs cost him 4.2 mph . Guess I won't be taking to many trips.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats about all the speed you can expect from that boat with that motor. And actually you are going faster that I did with it (I think). That boat would be perfect with an 8 or a 9.9hp. You could find an older one for a few hundred bucks. Try looking on craigslist. Sometimes people have them in the barter section.

By yourself, 10.2mph, with a 3hp is pretty good. I would be happy with that.


----------

